# packard Bell 6200



## Jim624 (Aug 15, 2002)

I just got the above mentioned computer from a friend. When I got it home and booted it up it would not go past the Logo screen. I am trying to reformat it but have not had any luck. I can;t even get a boot disk to work in it, I can download the bootdisk for Win95 but in order to install it on a disk I need a Win95 or 98 machine. Is there a Restore CD or floppy that came with this computer ?? if so, do you know where I can get it. The Serial # is N068054022 it's a Packmate6200. Any help would be greatly appreciated. This Computer is going to be for my daughter for her school work. My friend told me that this computer worked very good and has not been used in several years.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

You shouldn't post duplicate threads. This is already posted in another forum. Have patience...if you post in the wrong thread the mods will move it. Good luck and take care. angel


----------



## Jim624 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sorry about that....won't happen again !!!

I guess I'm just to impatient !!

Jim


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

No apology needed!  I'm as impatient as they come! Have to duct tape my fingers! lol Take care. angel 

Good luck sincerely on getting your problem solved! TSG will find the solution! Hang in there.  Take care. angel


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Closed duplicate. Please use http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=113504

Dave


----------

